# Piling (stacking) bulk salt



## spaceman12321 (Dec 3, 2007)

I'm curious how well a tracked skid steer would pile bulk salt. 

Currently with our wheeled skid loader we can only pile about 6' high in a bin. We can't drive on the pile without sinking and the slope of the pile prevents piling any higher. My thought was a tracked loader would allow us to drive on the pile and stack as high as we cared, at least in my theory.

Obviously a wheeled larger loader could stack higher, but the investment along with hauling/limited use of a loader over 10k lbs for our application is limiting. Also, I've heard of people stacking with a farm type grain conveyor, but I don't know how well they would hold up to corrosion and I understand the speed is slow.


----------



## madmaxxxx (Dec 6, 2007)

A track machine will drive right up the pile.


----------



## itsgottobegreen (Mar 31, 2004)

How much do you like the under carrage of your machine? Because you will need to thoughtly was it out after running it in the salt. You would be surprized where that salt can get.


----------



## Mark Oomkes (Dec 10, 2000)

You mean like this?


----------



## Flipper (Nov 1, 2001)

I rent a loader for one day. They bring it in, I get my salt delivered, stack it and they come pick it up the next morning. I don't get a big one but one with just enough lift height.

As said I try to minimize actually having my skid run over salt as it gets in everywhere. A few hundred on rental easily pays for itself in a well packed salt shed.


----------



## Jay brown (Dec 26, 2005)

mark o, how may ton can you get in there? looks nice!


----------



## Mark Oomkes (Dec 10, 2000)

Jay brown;502126 said:


> mark o, how may ton can you get in there? looks nice!


Previously we had about 150ish tons. With the salt 'shortage' lat week I think we had closer to 200 crammed into it.

And yes, the Bobcat is showing the effects of it, but I consider a cost of doing business. Wish I didn't have to, but ya gotta do what ya gotta do.


----------



## andrewlawnrangr (Dec 3, 2004)

i would just drive that into a local stream and let it soak to get al that salt out of the U/C.
or wash it really good


nice building.


----------



## Mark Oomkes (Dec 10, 2000)

We do wash it regularly, but it still is starting to look bad, but it's a few year's old now too.

The building has been replaced since that pic. Had a couple small tears in the tarp that got a bunch worse during a couple wind storms. Went with a CoverAll hoop style instead of the peak style.


----------



## Jay brown (Dec 26, 2005)

Mark Oomkes;502690 said:


> We do wash it regularly, but it still is starting to look bad, but it's a few year's old now too.
> 
> The building has been replaced since that pic. Had a couple small tears in the tarp that got a bunch worse during a couple wind storms. Went with a CoverAll hoop style instead of the peak style.


hey mark another ? for you.....do you like the maffia blocks or would you rather have formed concrete walls and why......just wondered because i'll be building something next year


----------



## Mark Oomkes (Dec 10, 2000)

Jay, while the mafia blocks work fine, I'd rather have the poured walls to prevent any leaching in and out. I really need to reconfigure the whole thing.


----------



## Italiano67 (Feb 16, 2005)

Why not keep your machine covered in a light coating of fluid Film. I spray mine down mainly for trailering it as the salt from the road spray can make it look crappy in a hurry.


----------



## JD Dave (Mar 20, 2007)

Anthony Orlando;503638 said:


> Why not keep your machine covered in a light coating of fluid Film. I spray mine down mainly for trailering it as the salt from the road spray can make it look crappy in a hurry.


I cover every square inch of my equipment in FF and the tractor we load salt with still shows signs of decay. The tractor pushes up and loads well over 1200 tons/year so I think it can be expected. I'm not sure what it would look like if I didn't rust proof it.


----------



## mkwl (Jan 21, 2005)

Mark Oomkes;501369 said:


> You mean like this?


All I can say is OUCH! I feel bad for that poor loader that now has salt packed into all of its lower components!:crying:


----------



## JD Dave (Mar 20, 2007)

mkwl;503988 said:


> All I can say is OUCH! I feel bad for that poor loader that now has salt packed into all of its lower components!:crying:


Mark's not too sad because he knows how much money it's made him!!


----------



## Mark Oomkes (Dec 10, 2000)

mkwl;503988 said:


> All I can say is OUCH! I feel bad for that poor loader that now has salt packed into all of its lower components!:crying:


1000+ tons a year for the last 5 years, pretty good IMO. More electrical issues than lower components.

That's 1000 stacked and then loaded into trucks.

Got a better idea for something that makes me money in summer and winter?



JD Dave;503989 said:


> Mark's not too sad because he knows how much money it's made him!!


Bingo, I knew you would get it.


----------



## Flipper (Nov 1, 2001)

All part of having a machine. Even with mine not driving up the pile it still gets flung up underneath. We pulled the lower pan last spring and found a good inch of salt on it. Nothing you can do. Wash it down and go on. At least I know it is working and thus a good investment.


----------



## mulcahy mowing (Jan 16, 2006)

Yep its all part of the business equipment gets beat up thats what its built for get used anf make $$. you don't feel bad about hanging a plow off your truck although its bad for it.


----------



## Italiano67 (Feb 16, 2005)

I just wish everyone in business could see that it costs money to do this business. Around here they basically spread salt for about the hourly rate of a plow truck and barely mark up the salt at all. No wonder they dump it on.


----------



## spaceman12321 (Dec 3, 2007)

Thanks all, especially mark for the pictures. I'm thinking I'll rent a tracked machine for when I need to stack the salt for now, better salt all in the undercarriage of their loader anyhow.


----------

